# Right Angle Finder



## Ontario55 (Jun 22, 2013)

Has anybody ever used one of these ?
How did you like it ?
It looks to approx. 4" in height
Are there others that are longer ?
My application is taking a pic as close to the ground as possible without laying on the ground 
Is an angle finder that is longer than Canon's ?
Thanks


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 22, 2013)

I have the Canon Angle Finder C (bought used for a very good price). I use it for shooting macro. Not aware of a longer version, but that would be even dimmer...


----------



## noisejammer (Jun 22, 2013)

The angle finder works well but it is basically a relay lens that magnifies the image a little.

The low tech way is to tape a mirror to the base of your camera and then use live view. The image is upside down but it's nearly free. This appeared here ... http://www.fujirumors.com/mixed-zone-x-reviews-and-x-e1-with-tilt-screen/ 

If this is too basic, you might think of either tethering it (laptop or iPad or similar, you may need a cameramator) or using an off camera monitor display (like the Marshall.)


----------



## FaiWaaep (Jun 23, 2013)

How about Aputure Gigtube Wireless II Remote or equivalent? Could that be more convenient for your needs. 
I don't have any personal experience about those. I have the Canon Angle Finder C and it works for me very well.


----------



## TAF (Jun 23, 2013)

I have an Angle Finder B (which fits the 5D3 perfectly), and I have been very pleased with it for low (and high) angle shots.

The B can be had on eBay very cheaply (got mine NIB for $20), because most people apparently don't know that it fits the new cameras.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 23, 2013)

FYI, the Angle Finder B is 0.8x magnification, the Angle Finder C is 1.25x and 2.5x. If you're focusing through it, the C is easier.


----------



## RGF (Jun 23, 2013)

I occasionally use the C. I got a cheap knock off for my wife who only needs it once every 2-3 years. 

If you are shooting ground level worth it (unless you are very good at getting your eye to ground level).


----------

